# UHS Entry Test Rechecking!



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

AOA,

In the official result of the UHS Entry Test, my marks are 5 marks less that what i calculated from my copy of the answer sheet. Ive rechecked it 3 times... 

Can somebody tell me the procedure to get my answer sheet / result rechecked by UHS?

Your help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I think uhs did not count the question with the X mark....


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

It happened with almost everyone because of not filling circles correctly infact my marks were also less than origional marks there is a difference of 10 marks..There is no is of rechecking


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

i got the right marks...exactly as i calculated....it might be cz u made a mistake while filling the bubbles...u can't claim now..its a rule as far as i know....that is why they give a lot of importance practice of bubble filling method!


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got same as i calculated


----------

